# Weird Celebrity Crushes (Hot Takes Only)



## Kitsune (Jul 25, 2022)

Ed Sheeran

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2022)

Lisa Kudrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 25, 2022)

Lois Griffin

Reactions: Funny 10 | Lewd 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 2, 2022)

Nancy Pelosi?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Lmao (Aug 2, 2022)

Helena Bonham Carter

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Helena Bonham Carter


She was pretty hot in Fight Club.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 2, 2022)

Mider T said:


> She was pretty hot in Fight Club.


Not even a weird choice…  

I am so disappointed in the answers I was expecting ppl to say  people who truly look weird like some 

Casper the friendly ghost or 

something like 

Darth Maul  bumpy headed weirdo 

Someone who obviously looks like a freak of nature

Ed shereen looks gros af tho so OP doing it right

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lmao (Aug 2, 2022)

Mider T said:


> She was pretty hot in Fight Club.


Looked like a total junkie lol.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Looked like a total junkie lol.


Messes (fucked up life look) and sex hair look hot in a primal sort of way


----------



## Djomla (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 3, 2022)

Gross

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 3, 2022)

Entering her and her nom into the ring


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 3, 2022)

Wouldn't call it a crush, but I remember as a kid, I saw a picture of Sarah Palin in a bikini...not my proudest nut. Thought she was hot for a while after lol

Reactions: Funny 5 | Lewd 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I saw a picture of Sarah Palin in a bikini


Former Governor of Alaska.. In a bikini?
.....Interesting.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 3, 2022)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2022)

Lee/Leo said:


> Former Governor of Alaska.. In a bikini?
> .....Interesting.


She was a model long before that, no shame admitting she was hot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> She was a model long before that, no shame admitting she was hot.


That makes a tad sense.
Oh I know that. She is. Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 3, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Steve Buscemi


You're going to be on pfft's good side with this post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> She was a model long before that, no shame admitting she was hot.


Oh I never knew this lol. I feel less shame now


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eros (Aug 3, 2022)

Stellan Skarsgård 
Alexander Skarsgård 
Gustaf Skarsgård 
Bill Skarsgård 

(A father and three sons who are all actors from Sweden... yeah, I'm a total perv)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2022)

Eros said:


> Stellan Skarsgård
> Alexander Skarsgård
> Gustaf Skarsgård
> Bill Skarsgård
> ...


There's a Gustaf?


----------



## Eros (Aug 3, 2022)

Mider T said:


> There's a Gustaf?


Indeed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 4, 2022)

Adam Sandler.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Aug 4, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Adam Sandler.


He's funny and hot IMO. I don't think that's weird at all. He's a sexy dad now.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2022)

Eros said:


> Alexander Skarsgård


Not a hot take.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> Ed shereen looks gros af tho so OP doing it right


Charismatic singer, writes romantic af songs, 200 million dollar net worth, fills Wembley Stadium with just his guitar. I’d fuck the dog shit out of him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Charismatic singer, writes romantic af songs, 200 million dollar net worth, fills Wembley Stadium with just his guitar. I’d fuck the dog shit out of him.


She would absolutely fuck him too. At least you're being honest about it, pfft is just lying to herself.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> She would absolutely fuck him too. At least you're being honest about it, pfft is just lying to herself.


I think she honestly has higher standards for external appearance than I do, which I respect. I just like to look deeper sometimes, like a goatse into their soul.


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I just like to look deeper sometimes, like a *goatse *into their soul.


You and your fancy words, I regret googling that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> You and your fancy words, I regret googling that word.


 I call bullshit. No man pretending he doesn’t know goatse on nf and not getting told it’s bullshit. 





Kitsune said:


> Steve Buscemi


When Enid from Ghost World has sex w Seymour …
I mean he is a 40 ish plus year old incel but he still pulled

In 2022 that story shouldn’t track…
But man so many storylines in shows showing inappropriate pedo stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> When Enid from Ghost World has sex w Seymour …
> I mean he is a 40 ish plus year old incel but he still pulled
> 
> In 2022 that story shouldn’t track…
> But man so many storylines in shows showing inappropriate pedo stuff


I always had a weird thing for him since Reservoir Dogs. Then Boardwalk Empire sealed the deal. Plenty of women have a thing for Tony Soprano, but give me Nucky Thompson.

This is a good take btw. Not in that pic so much, but I’ve brought up Ron Swanson/Nick Offerman before as a weird celebrity crush and it always gets a reaction.

I absolutely love this moment. Nothing like a man who knows his way around a DIY project.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 4, 2022)

Ron seems like a mans man that can also please a woman.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 4, 2022)

Elizabeth Olsen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I always had a weird thing for him since Reservoir Dogs. Then Boardwalk Empire sealed the deal. Plenty of women have a thing for Tony Soprano, but give me Nucky Thompson.


Fucking Steve Schrippa kept going on about how Gandolfini became a sex symbol in the podcast he did about Sopranos.  I was so sure he was trolling cuz no way in hell I would want that gabagool fingered, ziti loving, 80lb mole on his ass mofo as my sex fantasy.

It was so wild every time he said this. Like sure I liked hearing how nice he (gandolfini)was and beloved…but not the sex symbol shit 

 I thought maybe Imperioli could be kinda sexy but no one else. I’d rather fuck Carmella tbh. 
Call me Furio 



Big Bob said:


> Ron seems like a mans man that can also please a woman.



He liked strong women .he was p great… and breakfast meats.
Tammy 2 was fucking so crazy. I have Respect for Ron going against the grain and being the type of guy he was lol
He didn’t let his manly nature subject him to toxic masculine standards of the feminine woman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> No man pretending he doesn’t know goatse on nf and not getting told it’s bullshit.


Right, cuz men on nf spend their time googling about other men's buttholes. You're making a lot of sense as per usual.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Aug 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Right, cuz men on nf spend their time googling about other men's buttholes. You're making a lot of sense as per usual.


Lol I didn't know the word and was gonna google it after I caught up in the thread. You saved me a few seconds

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Aug 4, 2022)

Back then I thought vanilla version Jenny Robot (my life as teenage robot) was kind of hot.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 4, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol I didn't know the word and was gonna google it after I caught up in the thread. You saved me a few seconds


I didn’t know the word either. Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Right, cuz men on nf spend their time googling about other men's buttholes. You're making a lot of sense as per usual.


Pretend you don’t view really fucked up shit on the internet…  no one googles it you just find it among the usual fucked up shit… you literally come across some other moron who mentioned it. Jesus you do use the internet don’t you ?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Looked like a total junkie lol.


Heroin chic is a mood


----------



## Lmao (Aug 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> Jesus you do use the internet don’t you ?


I avoid degenerate places like reddit and 4chan so there's very limited amount of fucked up shit I see on my screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Aug 4, 2022)

Adam Driver

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2022)

Worm Juice said:


> Adam Driver


When people compare him to Dev Patel I get sad for Dev Patel lol 

I also find driver attractive tho. I just think they are wrong for saying Dev Patel looks like Driver cuz he’s way better looking


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 4, 2022)

pfft said:


> When people compare him to Dev Patel I get sad for Dev Patel lol
> 
> I also find driver attractive tho. I just think they are wrong for saying Dev Patel looks like Driver cuz he’s way better looking


They’re both in conventionally attractive territory, with Adam Driver being slightly more unusual maybe. Adrien Brody is another unique one.


----------



## pfft (Aug 4, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> They’re both in conventionally attractive territory, with Adam Driver being slight more unusual maybe. Adrien Brody is another unique one.


Adrien Brody is the type of skinny where you would 90 percent think he has a big dick and be correct.  I liked him in that show he did recently. It’s creepy af … 
I didn’t finish it but seeing his naked body in a tub… ( you don’t see his dick)  got me thinking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Nov 15, 2022)

Bro what the actual fuuuuccccc

these need to be in this man’s house cuz the photographer is an artististe  emphasis on teeesttt 

this man isn’t hot but how the fuck did they make him hot 

fr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 15, 2022)

pfft said:


> Bro what the actual fuuuuccccc
> 
> these need to be in this man’s house cuz the photographer is an artististe  emphasis on teeesttt
> 
> ...




Whenever i see the word garfield....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Nov 15, 2022)

Anna Kendrick.


----------



## pfft (Nov 16, 2022)

Watched Suspiria for Halloween scary times and now I have this thing for Mia Goth


----------



## Dressed in White (Nov 16, 2022)

Not gay, but *Bill Istvan Günther Skarsgård. *He’s like a dark horse. The females aren’t going crazy for him, but he’s way above average in my perception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Nov 18, 2022)

@Kitsune girl this your twitter?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 18, 2022)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Soba (Nov 18, 2022)

Not sure if it counts as a hot take but Danielle Rose Russell. There's just something about those huge.. Eyes


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Nov 18, 2022)

Jay Baruchel
Steve Carrell
Don Cheadel
Benedict Cumberbatch with facial hair
Cristin Milioti
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Javier Botet (the glasses + short hair + beard tho)
Lisa Edelstein! Fucking hot as hell, my God
 Anthony Stewart Head (one of my fave old (gross) British white men) 

Some of these are simply not conventially attractive, but some of them I get super weird looks for  (understandably)

I wouldn't say Lizzie Caplan is a weird celebrity crush but normies  do not find her attractive even though the woman is hot as hell and I'd love for her to sit on my face


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Nov 18, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Whenever i see the word garfield....



@pfft 

I meant the cat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 19, 2022)

Michelle Forbes. Probably not the weirdest, but there's a combination of her older looks and her voice that's really appealing.


----------



## MrAnalogies (Nov 20, 2022)

Not truly a celebrity in the traditional sense, but I have absolutely no idea why I'm attracted to the author Nora Roberts.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2022)

Okay, I have some weird ones I think. D'Arcy Carden, she's in The Good Place. She's not the most normal looking woman, but there's just something going on there. She's pretty tall so that's cool too.



Another one is Annie Potts, especially in Ghostbuster 2 (the fucking bad one) because she has that fucked up bob and the big glasses. This is honestly where the redhead thing started.




This is the hottest take yet, because I don't fully understand it myself but here we go:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Grace Jones



Like she's terrifying and that's sexy question mark? I feel like she could kill me and she dresses like the enemy stand user these idiots somehow can't find.

Maybe my parents should have let me watch A View To A kill so young.








pfft said:


> Bro what the actual fuuuuccccc
> 
> these need to be in this man’s house cuz the photographer is an artististe  emphasis on teeesttt
> 
> ...


That is just the power of high speed sync strobes and a tiny bit of baby oil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Nov 21, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, I have some weird ones I think. D'Arcy Carden, she's in The Good Place. She's not the most normal looking woman, but there's just something going on there. She's pretty tall so that's cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off the good place chick has the most rocking body. Love that show 

second grace is hot af she’s the og super model and p cool as a musician.

Annie pots idk her really  so I can’t say anything about her


----------



## Catamount (Nov 21, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Grace Jones
> 
> 
> 
> Like she's terrifying and that's sexy question mark? I feel like she could kill me and she dresses like the enemy stand user these idiots somehow can't find.


She was hot af in that movie and her character was wild and fuckable as hell.

Her androgynous looks can give wet dreams to any gender.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 21, 2022)

Grace Jones is a good take. Definitely unusual for her androgyny, but at the same time a striking supermodel in the conventional sense.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Grace Jones is a good take. Definitely unusual for her androgyny, but at the same time a striking supermodel in the conventional sense.


Also once again, and I can't stress this enough, she could kill me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 21, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Also once again, and I can't stress this enough, she could kill me.


Now you know how women feel all the time.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Nov 21, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Now you know how women feel all the time.


Basically, like there are so many times when people are like "Why did you lie to him and wait to text him this thing?" And it's like because she wasn't sure if he was going to smash her head into a wall or even had a gun or knife on him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 25, 2022)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay, I have some weird ones I think. D'Arcy Carden, she's in The Good Place. She's not the most normal looking woman, but there's just something going on there. She's pretty tall so that's cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These aren't hot takes I agree with them.


----------



## NotBandit (Nov 26, 2022)

Becky Lynch and Naomi. They're hot as fuck!


----------

